# Instinctive shot or aiming?



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello friends!
E looked a lot for the forum, band configurations ....
Ammunition
Even trigger positions.
But something I have not been able to find and I'm intrigued is.
When you hunt with slingshot aim the target or simply make an instinctive shot.
I'm an instinctive goalkeeper and basically there are many factors in common in both sports!
thanks to all!!!


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

I do believe that most people aim when hunting but I have seen videos of hunting using instinctive shooting
It depends on what your better at


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I shoot both for different types of hunting, instinctive for close range and close quarters pigeon hunting, (usually Ott) and normal hunting aimed (Ott or ttf)


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Try them both usually instinctive just comes naturally to some people and if you don't pick it up right away you probably are better off aiming . Its very hard to learn to instinctive shoot if you don't pick it up naturally it's like being accurate throwing a rock either you can or you can't for most people that's usually the way it goes anyway. From what I have seen . You have to try it out to know really .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If you are accurate enough to hit a chicken egg size target at 10m 80+% of the time then either way is good.

If you have doubts - aiming is always better.

You can easily overthink which effects instinctive shooting dramatically. Making bad shots.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I only shoot instinctive and I can't tell you how I do it. What I did learn is that when you are shooting instinctively there is no sense in aiming because you cannot ( I shoot 3/4 to full butterfly). You feel compelled to try to "aim" by stopping, adjusting, and then letting go just as you do with aiming but it doesn't work. Instead, pick a very small target - or part of the target - look at it and it only and then let go. I cannot tell you how important it is for me to narrow my field of view. To look at a leaf and shoot is not enough for me. As an example, I might look at the spot where the stem attaches to the leaf. I narrow it way down and then let fly. The brain seems to compensate for distance and drop.

The advantage of instinctive for me is that it is fast and I can shoot at any distance and do pretty well. I am also the only shooter I have ever come across that has a ball in the pouch at all times ready to shoot. Two to three seconds is all that is needed between seeing something, reaching into my pocket, pulling out my slingshot, unwinding the band and shooting.

winnie


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Winnie said:


> I only shoot instinctive and I can't tell you how I do it. What I did learn is that when you are shooting instinctively there is no sense in aiming because you cannot ( I shoot 3/4 to full butterfly). You feel compelled to try to "aim" by stopping, adjusting, and then letting go just as you do with aiming but it doesn't work. Instead, pick a very small target - or part of the target - look at it and it only and then let go. I cannot tell you how important it is for me to narrow my field of view. To look at a leaf and shoot is not enough for me. As an example, I might look at the spot where the stem attaches to the leaf. I narrow it way down and then let fly. The brain seems to compensate for distance and drop.
> The advantage of instinctive for me is that it is fast and I can shoot at any distance and do pretty well. I am also the only shooter I have ever come across that has a ball in the pouch at all times ready to shoot. Two to three seconds is all that is needed between seeing something, reaching into my pocket, pulling out my slingshot, unwinding the band and shooting.
> winnie


 It definitely is a fun way to shoot if you can pick it up fast


----------

